

Ask HN: Has anyone found co-founder through HN? - lexy878

We are 2 of us, one technical and one non-technical, trying to build a web app (the idea for this app has been validated by many people so that's why we are now building it). The technical guy is moonlighting so cannot spend enough time on our app. So we are looking to add 1 more technical member to the team. We have been searching for a while, but so far no luck. So, now we are considering putting up a post on HN to see if we can find a cofounder.<p>We want to know if any of you has found a cofounder through HN post. If yes -
- can you share your experience?
- what / how much information about your project did you share in your HN post?
- any other suggestions you have for us?<p>Thanks.
======
eggbrain
From my perspective (and it is a very, very small perspective, I'll probably
get torn apart), it's very hard to find a co-founder, especially a technical
co-founder, without knowing them in person.

You need a special set of circumstances for the stars to align:

* The person needs to want to be a co-founder with someone they have never met before (or have only exchanged a few emails with)

* They need to want to work on your idea (and be passionate about it)

* They need to be someone who either has a bunch of free time and or unemployed, and also would be willing to work for lower than average salary or equity (or both)

It ends up being a hard sell, or at the very least, limits the pool down
tremendously. You need all 3 characteristics, so even if someone has 2 of the
3, you have to keep looking.

As for how much info to disclose about the project, I'd be pretty honest about
it, at least giving the general idea, but maybe keeping the specifics to
yourself. Most people won't drop everything they are doing just to steal your
idea.

------
maxdemarzi
Yes!. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1595472> Nobody wants to be the
"sole developer" to an idea guy. So if you have built something show it. I got
a couple of bites, tried a few people out. Stuck with 1 great co-founder and
we're moving along.

It is incredibly encouraging to see someone else's commits. Good luck!

